# Quiet Monday Wade Fishing; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was very laid back, perfect weather, great company, and zero boat traffic. We started over knee deep grass beds with topwaters before the sun can up. Shortly after the sun cleared the cloud bank the topwater bite ended, but the trout were still thumping DSL pumpkinseed and chicken of the C. There were dozens of trout slicks popping off the shoreline, and with nobody around we walked back and forth pitching at different slicks. There were a lot of small trout at first, but once we found some scattered sand pockets bigger trout started hitting. Though nothing over 20" was landed today, the number of fish was amazing. 
We stayed on that particular stretch of shoreline for 3.5 hours just trying to find more solid fish. One thing I have learned over the years is to never leave fish to find fish. By late morning the bite seemed to taper off, we decided to scatter out and walk up tight to the bank in search of redfish. We all saw and caught several reds, but most of them were short of the mark with only one keeper. Like a customer commented today, "it is still fun to watch a redfish work the bank." Check your calendar and give us a call to book your spot for July or August.


----------



## camo1542 (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking forward to our trip on 7/11!!


----------

